# what size dog crate??



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi, I am looking to buy a used crate for my Nigerian girls that are coming home soon. I want to multi purpose use it for : transporting the doeling and first time freshener......... use in the goat shed for extra warmth for them and then use it for the spring kids after I start milking the mom. so my question is what size should I be looking for to serve all those purposes and will a dog crate be big enough for a bedroom for both of them together?? thanks!! kari


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

I brought mine home in an XL (large breed/Lab size) dog crate. Worked great!


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

thank you, do you know the measurements (WxLxH) off hand???


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

No I don't but you can look them up online


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

We use an x large dog crate for transporting our Nigerians in the back of the pickup, works great. We taped over the side windows so it would cut down on the draft. It is plenty big enough to transport but not sure it would be for sleeping quarters, however both of my girls have laid down at times.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

*crage size*

thank you for the replies............so is 24" tall large enough or should it be 30"?


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Remember your goats will be minimum of 18 in at the withers, you want them to be able to stand up


----------

